# QAD ultrarest hunter horizontal adjustment



## crowbar_hoyt (May 10, 2016)

anyone know how to make horizontal adjustment on the QAD hunter? ive searched all over online and QAD's site has a ultra rest install guide but it shows the LD...the hunter does not have the adjustment screw they reference in that guide. It came on my bow so i dont have any guides on it. picture below of which one it is.


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

the screw is on the bottom side.


----------



## crowbar_hoyt (May 10, 2016)

Sinister01 said:


> the screw is on the bottom side.


not the larger one opposite of the one below capture bar huh? because that one doesn't budge...Ive flipped it upside down and every other way and didnt see any other screws but maybe i overlooked...


----------



## crowbar_hoyt (May 10, 2016)

it was the larger allen on bottom...mine was just really torqued on there and i was nervous about breaking something but eventually just laid into and got it moved


----------

